# Meat shortage coming up



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Animals Australia investigators have recently returned from Egypt. The evidence they gathered is damning, showing Australian cattle being subjected to brutal treatment in the country's only two accredited abattoirs.
Footage has been provided to the Federal Department of Agriculture. As a result, Australia’s live export industry — which has consistently lauded these facilities as being state-of-the-art — is in damage control. Late tonight they announced that they have voluntarily suspended the live trade to Egypt.
Brutal treatment of cattle and sheep was first exposed by Animals Australia in 2006. Further animals should never have been supplied to a country where cruelty to animals is routine and considered acceptable.
The outcomes from this investigation will be revealed early next week in the media. Updates will be provided on this website.
Next week will also see the relaunch of BanLiveExport.com — from where caring Australians can call on politicians to end this horrendous trade in animal suffering.
More to come...

And yet these abattoirs are supposed to be in accordance with religious edict


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Animals Australia investigators have recently returned from Egypt. The evidence they gathered is damning, showing Australian cattle being subjected to brutal treatment in the country's only two accredited abattoirs.
> Footage has been provided to the Federal Department of Agriculture. As a result, Australia’s live export industry — which has consistently lauded these facilities as being state-of-the-art — is in damage control. Late tonight they announced that they have voluntarily suspended the live trade to Egypt.
> Brutal treatment of cattle and sheep was first exposed by Animals Australia in 2006. Further animals should never have been supplied to a country where cruelty to animals is routine and considered acceptable.
> The outcomes from this investigation will be revealed early next week in the media. Updates will be provided on this website.
> ...


I would assume that being in accordance with religious edict as far as Egyptians go means that they are killed in a halal way...nothing more


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good thing they didn't visit during Eid...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

“No one in our industry, and no Australian, accepts such treatment of animals, and *I believe the Egyptian authorities will not tolerate this*.” 

This person has obviously never been to Egypt...

Shocking cattle cruelty in Egypt < Latest News | National Farmers' Federation


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> I would assume that being in accordance with religious edict as far as Egyptians go means that they are killed in a halal way...nothing more




but Halal means with compassion


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ih8un said:


> I hope your not mocking halal slaughter. Especially considering your living in a muslim country.



Meaning what


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Maiden probably refers to:


> animals must be treated with kindness and compassion
> 
> Muslims are instructed to avoid:
> 
> ...


from: BBC - Religions - Islam: Animals


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not mocking anything, I'm just sensitive to the suffering of animals and not fond of the sight of blood. FYI there is democracy in Egypt, we're free to voice our opinions. Next thing you know, they'll be arresting comedians...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ih8un said:


> Im pretty sure democracy here in Egypt doesn't mean mocking practices of someones religion. If you enjoy that right so much than Egypt isn't really the place for you.
> 
> I dare you to walk out in public and mock such practices out loud, instead of hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> And Canuck my post wasn't directed at you.




I often have this argument with my Muslim friends who defend halal but then they are moderate people who understand that everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

As an aside, here is a site called 'Beyond Halal' that literally provides some food for thought.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

the video has been released

WARNING: footage is very disturbing

Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

It's pretty disturbing. These sorts of videos always make me consider how much I need to eat meat....


----------

